# Floating plants for 5.5 gallon tank



## Amanda Beckner (Feb 18, 2020)

This is my tank set up. 
Has a TetraWhisper4i filter in back right corner and an Aqueon mini flat heater 5W. In the back left corner. Approx 1-1.25 inches from top of tank. Glass aqueon lid. Aqueon Freshwater Aquarium Clip-On LED Fixture. Covered holes in back so no escapees! Floating log newly added. Opal seems to enjoy it. 

Should I consider this a low light tank?
Looking to add a floating plant. Love the look of duck weed. Reading might not be the best? Can I heed the growth by adding a barrier like I've seen in some YouTube videos? 
Also would replace the plastic plant in back left if I had a surface plant with long roots? 
Again. 5.5 gallon tank. 
1 male crowntail betta, 5 ghost shrimp, 1 amano shrimp. 1 moss ball. 1 banana plant. Unsure live plants on front right of tank. 

Any suggestions for plants of set up critiques very welcome!! 

Thanks in advance guys! Cant wait to hear from ya!


----------



## Peacelily (May 24, 2012)

That's a cute set up! Yes, it's a low light tank.

Duckweed is fantastic for taking up excess nitrates, but very difficult to get rid of if you change your mind. It can also block light from other plants. I've never tried a barrier like you describe but I think it would be easier to manage with larger floating plants.

If your banana plant is happy it will put down roots and eventually send up a lily pad to the surface. It will need to be in contact with the gravel, but be sure to keep most of the "banana" tubers above the gravel or they can rot.

Some nice plants to try are java ferns and Anubias nana petite. If you can buy them already attached to rocks or driftwood it's that much easier.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice tank! I’m just curious is that 5 watt keeping your tank warm enough? What temp is it at and what’s your room temp? I’m just curious! I’ve experimented a lot with different heaters! Is that tetra 4i powered by an air pump? I’m just curious on that as well as I have a few of the tetra 3i filters and some of the internal larger filters.


----------



## Amanda Beckner (Feb 18, 2020)

bettatanksalot said:


> Nice tank! I’m just curious is that 5 watt keeping your tank warm enough? What temp is it at and what’s your room temp? I’m just curious! I’ve experimented a lot with different heaters! Is that tetra 4i powered by an air pump? I’m just curious on that as well as I have a few of the tetra 3i filters and some of the internal larger filters.


Thank you! The temp stays between where you see (78f) and 80f(top of the green). I'm not sure on the pump so I took pictures of the box as well! Maybe you can tell me?


----------



## Amanda Beckner (Feb 18, 2020)

Super sad to see that someone removed my other post in another section. It may have looked like a duplicate. But I never did get the answers I needed, and had a response on the other that seemed promising. Just checked back now to see the reply...to have it missing?


----------



## ZombieLuv (Jan 22, 2020)

I just got some Water Spangles, Salvinia minima and Red root floater, Phyllanthus fluitansin the mail today. Both are floating plants and I love them. Once they really start filling in, I am going to make a free floating ring to have an open water section in the tank.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Amanda Beckner said:


> Super sad to see that someone removed my other post in another section. It may have looked like a duplicate. But I never did get the answers I needed, and had a response on the other that seemed promising. Just checked back now to see the reply...to have it missing?


Checked the records, it did look like a duplicate as everything was the same with the exception of the closeup of the pineapple in the tank.
All of the replies in the other thread were merged with this thread so it's all included on one thread.

Anyway, to the topic at hand, you can get Red Root Floaters although, you may not be able to keep them red with their long roots. Even if they revert to their green color, they make a good and controllable floating plant.

As mentioned previously here, consider carefully if you want duckweed, as once you have it, you'll always have it. It's so bad it's choking out the RRFs I have in one tank, and it all started from one small floating plant that I didn't deal with.

Also, keep an eye on that pineapple decoration, I've heard reports of it flaking and giving off a chemical smell after a couple of weeks in the tank.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Veloran said:


> As mentioned previously here, consider carefully if you want duckweed, as once you have it, you'll always have it. It's so bad it's choking out the RRFs I have in one tank, and it all started from one small floating plant that I didn't deal with.


 Unless you're me, and manage to kill duckweed not once but _three_ times when trying to keep it alive. 


But I still agree, duckweed is so universally seen as a pest and is (usually) so difficult to get rid of if you change your mind or it causes problems, I'd look into a different option. Frogbit is a popular floater, and I saw some plants recently called "Fairy Moss" I think, which has a more unusual look. If you don't need it to be floating _on_ the actual surface, you might consider something like Hornwort, Elodea, or Water Sprite left floating- it'll be below the water, but fill up the space at the top of the tank.


----------

